# Are my pots and pans nonreactive?



## Phoebesmum (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a set of Kitchenaid non-stick cookware and have NO idea how to tell if it is reactive or nonreactive....Can anyone give me some advice on this?


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't think it is the only thing I call reactive is copper and aluminum


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree, copper and aluminum are two types of pans that are considered "reactive" So is cast iron. An easy test is to put vinegar or tomatoes in the pan, leave overnight and see if the food or pan has any taint, or metallic taste. (Don't do this with your collector cast iron pans, the acid in the vinegar or tomatoes will pit the cast iron). Stainless steel is non-reactive, although not all stainless steel is created equal. Porcelain-clad (granite ware, or as some call it "granny ware") is clad so as to make the iron non-reactive. I would think that the non-stick coating would make it non-reactive.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

According to the Kitchenaid website their non-stick cookware sets are "heavy-gauge hard-anodized aluminum" which makes them reactive. You can go directly to the maker's website and locate your specific set in their product list to double check. kitchenaid.com

You can also use the magnet test - if a magnet won't stick to it it is aluminum. If it does, it is stainless steel.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Two things - First, the non-stick coating, if in good condition, will keep food from contacting the aluminum.

Second, not all stainless steel will attract a magnet. Many types of stainless steel are non-magnetic.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

What does " reactive" mean and what does it mean to me as a home canner?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

"Reactive" means the acid in some foods, such as tomatoes and pickles will "react" to the metals in cooking utensiles and partially (although very small) desolve some of the metals into the food, giving an off, or metalic taste. If you have ever left food in a cast iron pan for any length of time (several hours to overnight) you will have had a reaction with the metal and an off-taste. Cast iron will even rust as the acids will eat away the seasoning that you put on the pan to keep it from rusting. The reaction won't kill you, but it will make all your hard work preparing your food unpleasant tasting.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Anodized aluminum is non-reactive as long as the surface is not damaged. That's the purpose of anodizing aluminum cookware.

Martin


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm sorry but anodizing does not "coat" the metal with a separate surface material as say Teflon does. Anodizing is an elctro-chemical process which incorporates or converts the aluminum oxide in the aluminum into the surface of the pan converting it to aluminum hydrate thereby increaing the thickness and rendering it extremely hard. But it is still aluminum.

The porous nature of the anodized layer allows the product to be dyed any color that is required and that porous nature unfortunately also allows contact between the aluminum and the food.

Per FDA/USDA anodized aluminum is considered a food-reactive metal despite what the manufacturers claim since it can leach in excess of 35 mcG of aluminum during use. Thus my suggestion that the OP contact the manufacturer to determine the exact composition of the pans in question or simply invest in a good stainless steel storckpot. Short-term use of anodized is no problem but long process or slow cooking as is often required in canning of acidic foods isn't recommended. Instead ceramic or stainless steel is recommended.

And, while it is true that there are many grades of stainless steel and the % of nickel added to it reduces the level of magnetism, some magnetic attraction still remains.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Didn't say that it was coated. It's a surface treatment similar to annealing in steel. As long as it is not damaged, it should not be reactive. Scratches, pits, and similar damage would open it up to excess leaching. USDA always errs on the safe side since there is no allowance for the physical condition of the cookware. 

Martin


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

As to stainless being magnetic - anyone with induction learns real quick that a lot of stainless cookware out there is not magnetic. I have a whole set of stainless cookware out in my summer kitchen because it did not have a high enough iron (ferrous metal) content in the alloy for a magnet to stick. I know have a new set in the house that works with my induction cooktop.


----------

